# Friend wants tiger lobster...



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

My friend is going to start a 30 gallon tank FW tank. He was wondering if a tiger lobster would be okay in the tank. If so please give me some info so i can tell him about the cute lobster.:withstup:


----------

